# Removeable dining table legs



## rkidday (21 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I'm planning to build a dining table from black walnut similar to the one below:







I'd like to avoid using any screws etc and stick to dowls, mortise and tenon joints and such like. I'm concerned that the table may not fit though door ways if/when I move and would like to make the legs removable. Can anyone suggest a method?

I was thinking of cropping the legs 7-8 inches from the underside of the table top to create short stubs. Then creating a mortise in the stub to take a tenon on a 'leg extension' and possibly use semi permanent dowls to secure the these onto the stubs. Will this be stable enough?

Thanks


----------



## AnselmFraser (4 Nov 2010)

Hi.
I do not think that your table will be stable enough.
I would stay with full length legs say a one inch thick top and 29 inch long legs should get through nearly all door ways.
If you still wish to have detachable legs use an old fashioned wooden tap and die(see how to use them on youtube).Attach them just under the top so you do not see the join.
Good luck.
Anselm.


----------

